# Here we go again.



## Flaviemys purvisi (Oct 5, 2020)

I've been sleeping in my reptile room for the last 2 weeks now in anticipation of the coming season and just like a switch being flicked on, last night was when the signs I've been waiting for became evident. Started the prepping for eggs around 9pm late last night as some females have become increasingly agitated and looking for ways out of their aquariums. 


A couple of egg containers have been prepped, vermiculite and rain water combined by weight at the ratio 1:1, one of the incubators has been fired up, new lights fitted, temp set and run all night to check for thermostat accuracy... we are all good to go! 










Today, hopefully is the day the 1st eggs for 2020 are put into the incubator! Just waiting for the sun to get up a bit and warm the sand in the outdoor pit and we'll see what happens!


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Oct 5, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> I've been sleeping in my reptile room for the last 2 weeks now in anticipation of the coming season and just like a switch being flicked on, last night was when the signs I've been waiting for became evident. Started the prepping for eggs around 9pm late last night as some females have become increasingly agitated and looking for ways out of their aquariums.
> View attachment 330080
> 
> A couple of egg containers have been prepped, vermiculite and rain water combined by weight at the ratio 1:1, one of the incubators has been fired up, new lights fitted, temp set and run all night to check for thermostat accuracy... we are all good to go!
> ...


Good luck Flaviemys purvisi


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Oct 5, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Good luck Flaviemys purvisi


She was in the pit from 8:30am til 10am and no nesting yet. Will try her again around 3-4pm.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 5, 2020)

Good luck kev


----------



## Allan (Oct 5, 2020)

Is 27C the optimal incubation temp for turtles, or ELN specific?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Oct 5, 2020)

Allan said:


> Is 27C the optimal incubation temp for turtles, or ELN specific?


28°C for almost all species. The incubator is set for 27° because my backup reads 28° when the incubator is at 27°. If I had to choose between 27° and 29° I'll take 27°.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Oct 5, 2020)

good luck Kev, you obviously know more than me about turtles.
I am about to start dragon season so I will be busy too.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Oct 5, 2020)

Mate I've never ever seen newly hatched dragons.... they must be a whole lot of CUTE!!!


----------



## dragonlover1 (Oct 7, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Mate I've never ever seen newly hatched dragons.... they must be a whole lot of CUTE!!!


they are mate I'll find some pics for you
[doublepost=1602058719,1601893133][/doublepost]


dragonlover1 said:


> they are mate I'll find some pics for you


the only thing wrong with this forum is you have to shrink the pics and I can't shrink the pics already in my albums so I can't upload any old pics . You'll have to wait till I hatch some more


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Oct 18, 2020)

Conditions this arv are just right for gravid turtles... I put the ELN's out at 3:15 for an hour, no success, I put the purvisi out at 4:30 and the first clutch is going into the ground right now. Nervous couple of hours ahead. 


[doublepost=1603010615,1603004906][/doublepost]Well she got this done JUST in time. The wind just kicked up something fierce and it's pouring rain. But we got the job done.

Compacted and disturbed nest site clearly visible to the trained eye.



Excavating the nest chamber.




Immediate egg retrieval, half an hour after being laid they cannot be rotated.




14 in total, she's 4 up on last years clutch so she's a healthy girl.



Into the incubator, 28 Degrees C. If all goes well and they're viable, I should see banding (calcification) in as little as 24 hours. If the clutch is viable, hatchies will emerge in 50 days. 




Hope everyone's season is coming along nicely!


----------



## hamishh34 (Oct 19, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Oct 20, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Conditions this arv are just right for gravid turtles... I put the ELN's out at 3:15 for an hour, no success, I put the purvisi out at 4:30 and the first clutch is going into the ground right now. Nervous couple of hours ahead.
> View attachment 330129
> 
> [doublepost=1603010615,1603004906][/doublepost]Well she got this done JUST in time. The wind just kicked up something fierce and it's pouring rain. But we got the job done.
> ...


Good luck man .
[doublepost=1603185440][/doublepost]


Flaviemys purvisi said:


> and it's pouring rain.


Ah ha! So_ you're_ the one getting all the rain!


----------



## dragonlover1 (Oct 20, 2020)

Nice work mate, so far I have 2 clutches of Dwarf beardies with a third imminent, and a clutch of NT frillies. Waiting on my lacies and pygmy beardies to drop and still hopeful for some central netted dragons


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Oct 22, 2020)

Currently POURING rain here... Just what the ELN's were waiting for... Put them out and eggs are being laid within 5 mins. 



Hoping for a good sized clutch... She will lay 3 in the next 2 months, 1st one will be the biggest.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Oct 22, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Currently POURING rain here...


Yeah rub it in why don't you.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Oct 22, 2020)

Well... I look and feel like a drowned rat. 10 nice sized eggs are in the incubator, I'm headed for a hot shower.






These will start emerging in 80 - 90 days.
I have about 4 week's grace now, no more sleepless nights for a month.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 18, 2020)

Hey Kev, this is for you. You said you'd never seen hatchling dragons. Here is the first clutch of dwarf beardies (Pogona minor minor) hatching tonight.
I'll get better pics later


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 19, 2020)

Nice one mate!


----------



## Ajar5 (Nov 19, 2020)

dragonlover1 said:


> Hey Kev, this is for you. You said you'd never seen hatchling dragons. Here is the first clutch of dwarf beardies (Pogona minor minor) hatching tonight.View attachment 330260
> I'll get better pics later



Good stuff! Don't see minor in the hobby often, my mate used to have some Mitchelli and luckily bred some albinos. Pity they were blind from birth from memory like all albino beardies I believe..


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 21, 2020)

Ajar5 said:


> Good stuff! Don't see minor in the hobby often, my mate used to have some Mitchelli and luckily bred some albinos. Pity they were blind from birth from memory like all albino beardies I believe..


I haven't heard of blind albino's although I have heard that albino's have trouble with UV and don't live very long.
Apparently ,I am 1 of the few in NSW who keep P.minor and this is my second season so hopefully I spread them around.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 27, 2020)

Hi all, well just under 5 weeks from laying her 1st clutch for the 2020 season, my girl laid her 2nd of 3 clutches. I've had her in the pit for an hour every afternoon for the last 5 days straight and she wouldn't commit to lay, I put her out at 4:15pm this arv and by 4:54 she was digging the nest. Another 10 eggs. Last year her 1st clutch numbered 10, the 2nd was 8 and the 3rd was 6... This year she's gone 10 and 10. She's due to lay again now on Christmas day so see how she goes for clutch #3. ???









An update on the 14 purvisi eggs that were laid on October 18th.. they're on the home stretch now, they have the shortest incubation period of all Aussie freshwater turtle species, just 50 days... most shorties are 60-65 days. They are due to start hatching on Monday December 7th. I currently have 13 of the 14 left in the incubator... at day 30 one had partially collapsed... upon closer observation, (shining a super bright LED torch upon the egg), it did not appear to be developing... I cracked it open to reveal the mankiest rotten goopy yellow egg yolk.. so the egg was never fertile to begin with, it'd never began developing at all so I can't be disappointed with that. Today is day 40 of 50 for the remaining 13... starting to get excited now!


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 28, 2020)

nice work mate, hoping for a 100% hatch rate


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 29, 2020)

dragonlover1 said:


> nice work mate, hoping for a 100% hatch rate


Rarely ever happens with turtles mate... I'm OCD and highly superstitious so 13 is not a great number of eggs for me to be waiting on. But whatever does hatch, the result will be better than what would have been in the wild. That's the only way to look at it.
[automerge]1607204129[/automerge]
Today is day #49 of 50 of incubation for the clutch of F. purvisi eggs... cracks are beginning to appear...


[automerge]1607240196[/automerge]
There's movement at the station...


[automerge]1629442116[/automerge]
@Friller2009


----------

